# Nasogastric Corpak feeding tube w/ AMT septal bridle



## Shay2025 (Aug 13, 2012)

I definitely need help with this!!!!

 The doctor placed a nasogastric Corpak feeding tube via right  nostril and secured it with a AMT nasal septal bridle.

 Is the bridle includeed in the tube placement?
If not, what code is the bridle comparable too when billing an unlisted code?

also

Which code should I use for the tube placement?


----------

